
A Breakthrough Blindness Treatment Will Cost $425,000 per Eye, If It Works - Jerry2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-03/biotech-to-charge-850-000-for-blindness-treatment-if-it-works
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16068163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16068163).

